# Where are CLTD tables?



## goodal

The MERM and several articles on the internet calc cooling load by using the CLTD method and all say find them in the ASHRAE handbook, but ill be derned if i can find them anywhere. I have all four of the ASHRAE up to date books. I have found the SHGC factors for windows in Fundamentals but no CLTD or SF (shading factor) as referenced by MERM. Can any one point me in the right direction?


----------



## jmbeck

badal said:


> The MERM and several articles on the internet calc cooling load by using the CLTD method and all say find them in the ASHRAE handbook, but ill be derned if i can find them anywhere. I have all four of the ASHRAE up to date books. I have found the SHGC factors for windows in Fundamentals but no CLTD or SF (shading factor) as referenced by MERM. Can any one point me in the right direction?


I think the 1997 Fundamentals is the last time CLTD tables were published, and 1989 was the last time it was discussed at length.

I didn't need them for the exam though, and I doubt you will either.


----------



## goodal

jmbeck said:


> I think the 1997 Fundamentals is the last time CLTD tables were published, and 1989 was the last time it was discussed at length.
> I didn't need them for the exam though, and I doubt you will either.


I figured that would be a large part of the HVAC depth. Did you have to determine cooling loads at all? If so how did you do it without CLTD info?


----------



## jmbeck

badal said:


> I figured that would be a large part of the HVAC depth. Did you have to determine cooling loads at all? If so how did you do it without CLTD info?



Do you have the 6 minute solutions HVAC book? It is a very good guide to your typical question types. If you think it is mostly cooling load calcs, you're mistaken. I'll try to get you some problems types from the 6MS book tomorrow. It helped me to know what to expect.


----------



## PEara

badal said:


> The MERM and several articles on the internet calc cooling load by using the CLTD method and all say find them in the ASHRAE handbook, but ill be derned if i can find them anywhere. I have all four of the ASHRAE up to date books. I have found the SHGC factors for windows in Fundamentals but no CLTD or SF (shading factor) as referenced by MERM. Can any one point me in the right direction?


This attached excel sheet can help you to find CLTD and SF, but usually they give you these numbers in the questions in the exams, but since every exam is different, it is better you print them and take them with you for your exam exam. I have ASHREA 1985 and CLTD’s are in chapter 26 of the fundamental handbook.


----------



## jmbeck

PEara said:


> This attached excel sheet can help you to find CLTD and SF, but usually they give you these numbers in the questions in the exams, but since every exam is different, it is better you print them and take them with you for your exam exam. I have ASHREA 1985 and CLTD's are in chapter 26 of the fundamental handbook.


Be careful with that spreadsheet. Someone sent it to me before, and it is 1.) Incomplete, and 2.) Inaccurate for some values. I can't remember right off hand, but I remember finding some inaccuracies between that table and the 1997 fundamentals book. Of course, they may have simply updated the values.

Seems as though the 1997 Fundamentals version ignores the LM correction. And as I stated, the 2005 Fundamentals files it under "Previous calculation methods" and doesn't even get into the tables, calcs, etc. The only "hand calc" (well, spreadsheet calc) they talk to is RTS.

None of the material I studied addressed solar loading or it's calculation methods. Now, if you say that CLTD was on your exam, I'm not doubting, just surprised.


----------



## goodal

I have the 6 minute solutions just havent got there yet. I am still working through the MERM practice problems. I intend to do the MERM, then 6 min book, then take NCEES practice test.


----------



## jmbeck

badal said:


> I have the 6 minute solutions just havent got there yet. I am still working through the MERM practice problems. I intend to do the MERM, then 6 min book, then take NCEES practice test.


You'll do fine then man, don't sweat it. Just keep on keeping on, and you'll be okay come test day.

Good luck.

If you need any other help, don't hesitate. There are a lot of good people on this board. However, I must say, they did kick off the greatest HVAC resource.


----------

